# Church Pew



## nixajim (Feb 26, 2010)

My church has asked me to repair a pew that sustained water damage to the extent that the veneer is peeling off, chipping and breaking.

After some previous research I've decided to purchase ABS veneer (peel & stick). 

One question: Besides using a heat gun does anyone have any suggestions on removing the old veneer.

Any tips on applying the new venner would be appreciated. The new sheets are 4x8 and the pew is 10.5' long.:smile:


----------

